# منظومات تحلية المياه ro



## محمدنارين (2 سبتمبر 2009)

تتكون منظومة ال RO من الاجزاء التالية
lwo pressure pump+sand filter+carbon filter+softener filter+cartridge filter+high pr pump+membrine هذه المكونات الاساسية لمنظومة الRO تعمل منظومات ال ROعلى تحلية وتصفية المياه وخاصة مياه الابار والبحار . حيث تتم في البداية تصفية المياه من الشوائب ومن العسرة الموجودة في المياه حيث من المهم التخلص من مشترك الكاليسيوم والمغنيسيوم وتتم عملية التخلص هذه بواسطة الsoftener filter حيث يحتوي هذا الفلتر على مادة (الرزن) الموجبة الشحنة التي لا تسمح لمشترك الكاليسيوم والمغنيسيوم السالب الشحنة بالخروج. علما ان مادة الرزن هذه يتم تنشيطها بواسطة محلول ملحي عالي التركيز يوجد في حاوية الى جانب ال softener filter اما مجموعة الفلاتر الاخرى فانها تعمل على تصفية الماء لان الماء الداخل الى ال membrine يجب ان يكون خالي من الشوائب التي هي اعلى من 5 مايكرون.
اما عملية التناضح العكسي والخاصة بازالة ملوحة الماء فانه تتم في الmembrine والتي تحتوي على غشاء شبه نفاذ يسمح للماء العذب بالمرور الى الشبكة اما الجزء المالح فيذهب الى الخارج لعدم الفائدة منه.


----------



## mohamed mech (2 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك يا هندسة على الشرح و المعلومات و ننتظر تفاصيل اكثر منك


----------



## gamecenter (2 سبتمبر 2009)

اخي محمد نارين
بارك الله فيك
لكن هذه المعلومات قليلة جدا
نريد كتب مقالات صور رسوم مخططات فديوهات
يعني نريد شرح من الصفر لشخص لم يمر بهذا المجال
ولك الشكر مقدما


----------



## عماد داود (3 سبتمبر 2009)

الاخ محمد نارين شاكرين جهدكم الكبير ولوعندكم صور توضيحبة لمحطة roللاستفادة العامة وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## فراس بشناق (3 سبتمبر 2009)

نشكر لكم جهودكم 
المعلومات مفيده لكن الطمع بالعلم مو غلط
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
نرجو معلومات اكتر تفصيليه


----------



## أحمد سالمان (3 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيراوشكرا على هذا المجهود-مطلوب تفاصيل اكثر


----------



## عبد عبد (17 أبريل 2010)

جزاكم الله خير وبارك الله في جهودكم 000 تحياتي


----------



## موف البرنس (18 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته / اللي عنده اي مشكلة صعبة عليه في مجال التحليه العبد لله تحت امره في اي اشتفسار محدثكم : مهندس ال r.o. بفضل الله 00971505272502


----------



## وليد الناصر (18 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خير ..


----------



## waaelabdo (19 أبريل 2010)

Thank You


----------



## ابوتريكة الليبي (22 يونيو 2010)

شكرا


----------



## ابوخليل-ابراهيم (30 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور اذا ممكن صور ان وجدت


----------



## فكر المستقبل2 (1 ديسمبر 2010)

جزالك الله خيرا


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (3 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ابو نور العنزي (28 يناير 2011)

اخي العمزيز هل من مخطط لشبكة منظومة التحلية المنزلية جزاكم الله خير الجزاء(جزئتها وتورطت)


----------



## amer2555 (5 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرااااااااااا


----------

